# Stickers..for identifying fellow AZers.



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

Are there AlpineZone stickers?  How have you met random AlpineZoners on the slopes.  Ski Vermont Discussion list members identify themselves with Green Plain.  On www.paskiandride.com there are PASR stickers that many members have on their helmet or skis/board.  Stickers are often distributed at PASR days.  The Teton Gravity maggots ask random people if they have change for a nickle!!!.  On the gondola at Jackson Hole somebody asked me that and I said I didn't have any pennys..LMBFAO!!!:beer:

If there are already AlpineZone stickers can I buy some?  If there aren't can I help design and distribute them?  I have a feeling there are going to be some EPIC Alpine Zone gatherings this year.


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 30, 2008)

I definitely want to get to some AZ days this year if there are some setup.
I'd like to know about the AZ stickers as well..


----------



## hardline (Aug 30, 2008)

i would think its totaly up to greg since he owns the brand.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.cafepress.com/alpinezone


----------



## Philpug (Aug 30, 2008)

Forget stickers or even tattoos. True hot steel branding like they did in the old west.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 30, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Forget stickers or even tattoos. True hot steel branding like they did in the old west.


A on the right cheek, Z on the left?


----------



## Philpug (Aug 30, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> A on the right cheek, Z on the left?



What will A o Z stand for?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 30, 2008)

A * z.


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 30, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Forget stickers or even tattoos. True hot steel branding like they did in the old west.



I came pretty close to getting branded in college (Frat. thing) but I wasn't quite drunk enough....  You know how they get them to be raised up dont ya.   Burn em and slap em...

At least the tongue stud comes out if I want it to... and the tattoo can't be seen when I wear pants.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 30, 2008)

7 bucks shipping for a sticker!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> 7 bucks shipping for a sticker!!!



wow..well there's the handling fee.


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 30, 2008)

they better handle something other than a sticker for $7


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> they better handle something other than a sticker for $7



ahahahahahaha:beer:

Phillycore are you starting to think about skiing???:grin:


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ahahahahahaha:beer:
> 
> Phillycore are you starting to think about skiing???:grin:




I'm wearing my boots, helmet and goggles sitting in front of the a/c vent...

I'm so far past THINKING about skiing...  I fully counted on skiing at Xanadu by now and I'm just pissed they didn't open when they originally expected to...


----------



## hardline (Aug 30, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I'm wearing my boots, helmet and goggles sitting in front of the a/c vent...
> 
> I'm so far past THINKING about skiing...  I fully counted on skiing at Xanadu by now and I'm just pissed they didn't open when they originally expected to...



next summer. wonder what there core demagraphic will be.


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 30, 2008)

hardline said:


> next summer. wonder what there core demagraphic will be.




Mainly -  Terrain park junkies from NY / NJ / PA / CT / DE

Secondly - Hard up skiers/riders from  NJ, NY,PA, CT, DE


----------



## marcski (Aug 30, 2008)

I drove by there today coming home from the shore....what is the vertical of that thing.  It doesn't look too impressive as far as vert.  I'm not so sure I'd be into it.  A huge part of what I love about skiing is being outside......


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 30, 2008)

Not much vert for sure... but I'll take anything to ski on in June - Sept.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 30, 2008)

SNOW DOME:
Rising approximately 140 feet tall and more than 160,000 square feet of cold area, this
will be the first indoor snow sports facility in the U.S. The Snow Dome will offer visitors
a year-round alpine experience, featuring varying slopes that will appeal to skiers of
different skill levels and a separate area for snowboarding. The Snow Dome has been
designed to allow for quarter pipe and jumps to be installed. It promises ski enthusiasts
perfect ski conditions all year round, with real, high-quality snow and consistently cold
temperatures.

Snow Dome Statistics:
- Novice ski slope: 330 feet long by 120 feet wide
- Advanced ski slope: 780 feet long by 150 feet wide
- Total elevation of advanced ski slope: 112 feet
- Total cold side area: 160,000 square feet
- Lifts: two carpet lifts on the novice slope, one four-seat chair lift; and one pull
lift.


----------



## hardline (Aug 30, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Mainly -  Terrain park junkies from NY / NJ / PA / CT / DE
> 
> Secondly - Hard up skiers/riders from  NJ, NY,PA, CT, DE



DE wow i would never drive that far for something like this. 



ERJ-145CA said:


> SNOW DOME:
> Rising approximately 140 feet tall and more than 160,000 square feet of cold area, this
> will be the first indoor snow sports facility in the U.S. The Snow Dome will offer visitors
> a year-round alpine experience, featuring varying slopes that will appeal to skiers of
> ...



where did you find those stats?


----------



## hardline (Aug 30, 2008)

i would really be into a sticker the size of a quarter. if greg would give me the illustrator file for the logo  would get a couple of hundred done and just give them to the people that want them. they would just have to send an envelope. it would be like a 150 for 1000 on clear stock.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 30, 2008)

hardline said:


> where did you find those stats?



I think it was originally off of Xanadu's website but I just copied them off of an old thread that I had posted in.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/16184-xanadu.html?highlight=xanadu


----------



## hardline (Aug 30, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I think it was originally off of Xanadu's website but I just copied them off of an old thread that I had posted in.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/16184-xanadu.html?highlight=xanadu



never saw that on the site.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2008)

marcski said:


> I drove by there today coming home from the shore....what is the vertical of that thing.  It doesn't look too impressive as far as vert.  I'm not so sure I'd be into it.  A huge part of what I love about skiing is being outside......



I have thought the same thing because I agree, the biggest part of my enjoyment in skiing is being outdoors in a beautiful pristine environment.  For whatever reason, perhaps because I've been jonesing hard the past week having bought three new pieces of gear, I've been thinking I might really dig a weekend there in the summer if I adjust my expectations and take it as a mid-summer ski party.  That could be cool.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2008)

hardline said:


> i would really be into a sticker the size of a quarter. if greg would give me the illustrator file for the logo  would get a couple of hundred done and just give them to the people that want them. they would just have to send an envelope. it would be like a 150 for 1000 on clear stock.



That would be pretty cool and generous of you.  Steeze's concept isn't all that foreign.  The other message board / online community I'm a part of is the Gathering of the Vibes Board.  http://gatheringofthevibes.com/2008/2008+forum


A few years ago a generous soul printed tons of stickers and pins of this guy : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and he became the defacto Gathering of the Vibes message board mascot so that 'boardies' (as members call each other over there) could help identify and establish connections with one another at shows.  

Same concept could apply here.


----------



## hardline (Aug 31, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> That would be pretty cool and generous of you.  Steeze's concept isn't all that foreign.  The other message board / online community I'm a part of is the Gathering of the Vibes Board.  http://gatheringofthevibes.com/2008/2008+forum
> 
> 
> A few years ago a generous soul printed tons of stickers and pins of this guy :
> ...



i have a printer i use for doing flyers and cards for clients so it a pretty easy thing to get done. i think a small subdued  sticker would be cool. not something that screams but something so if ya know what to look for you would find it.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 31, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> That would be pretty cool and generous of you.  Steeze's concept isn't all that foreign.  The other message board / online community I'm a part of is the Gathering of the Vibes Board.  http://gatheringofthevibes.com/2008/2008+forum
> 
> 
> A few years ago a generous soul printed tons of stickers and pins of this guy :
> ...



Hey!  I know that board.  Now if everyone over there could just get past the fact that there was a huge nitrous problem at the last festival, it would be fun again...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2008)

marcski said:


> I drove by there today coming home from the shore....what is the vertical of that thing.  It doesn't look too impressive as far as vert.  I'm not so sure I'd be into it.  A huge part of what I love about skiing is being outside......



I think 140 vert...alot less than the dome in Dubai...but shit I'd love 140 vert today,,and I'm definitely not a purist who needs to ski outside..I'd ski on frozen dogpoop if I had to..


----------



## hardline (Aug 31, 2008)

it will be fun they will have some kickers and features to play around on. my jibhonk skillz will be i top form.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 1, 2008)

So did anyone ever print up a smaller sticker, say 1 x 1 or 2 x 2 that could be put on a helmet?


----------



## Glenn (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd be interested in some stickers. I'm a fan of the cut vinyl stickers myself. :grin:


----------



## hardline (Nov 1, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> So did anyone ever print up a smaller sticker, say 1 x 1 or 2 x 2 that could be put on a helmet?



i kinda forgot about it. i will pm greg and see if he will give me an illustrator verson of the logo.


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

so i am going to try to get this done befor the planned AZ day at mt snow. i will get a 1000 printed up and split them up with the people that are there. i would like it stay you actually have to meet someone then get one but if i need to i can mail some. i think im going to go with a 1.5" circle on clear sticker stock. seems to be the perfect size. thoughts?


----------



## Greg (Nov 2, 2008)

hardline - files Emailed.


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

here is the rough size the black outline is just that to show the size.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

Hardline, that's perfect!   Works well for car window and helmets


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Hardline, that's perfect!   Works well for car window and helmets



might be a little on the small side for the a car.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

it will work well for me


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> it will work well for me



cool


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 2, 2008)

hardline said:


> here is the rough size the black outline is just that to show the size.


 





I like the mountain on the white background. I think it would show up better on dark helmets and surfaces. Which ever one you go with, I'll be rockin one on my lid!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 2, 2008)

Good work hardline! I like the design.


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Good work hardline! I like the design.



not realy much design. just brought the high res graphic greg sent me an converted it to a verctor file.

so do you guys want me  to do it on a white sticker stock or clear?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)

hardline said:


> not realy much design. just brought the high res graphic greg sent me an converted it to a verctor file.
> 
> so do you guys want me  to do it on a white sticker stock or clear?



I'd vote for white - much more likely to make the image jump out independent of the lid color it's stuck to


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice work. I think the white will show better on most helmets. Put me down for one.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

I like clear personally, but I think the white background will be easier to spot in a liftline


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

i could do it the way with a white outline and put it on the clear stock so we would be the best of both worlds. the black being clear


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2008)

Good thinking!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 2, 2008)

hardline said:


> i could do it the way with a white outline and put it on the clear stock so we would be the best of both worlds. the black being clear



That one is cool, I'll take one!


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

here is a slighty large version so you can see the outline better.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 2, 2008)

Can I help hand out stickers at AlpineZone days???


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

what about flipping the white & clear?


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> what about flipping the white & clear?



what do mean? print it on clear stock then put white everywhere except where the outlines are? so where the outline is, is clear.

so everywhere that is black is clear?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah, clear stock & the background to the AZ logo is white


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

like this


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Can I help hand out stickers at AlpineZone days???



they way i think it will go down is when ever we meet up everyone get a few extra so the can give them out. when the run out i can mail some to them. for our friends on the other coast we send some out. but i think it should be keep to face to face meetings.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

like this, where the black represents the clear (sorry for the nasty hack job on the edit)


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 2, 2008)

hardline said:


> so do you guys want me to do it on a white sticker stock or clear?


 
My vote would be white sticker stock. Ultimately though, whatever is easier for you. Obviously I'm down for one too.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, here's my idea. The hell with the fancy smancy stickers, keep it simple. You can get these nice and cheap at Staples, you stick it on your forehead and your identifiable!


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> like this, where the black represents the clear (sorry for the nasty hack job on the edit)



o every thing outside the black circle out line is trimed so it doesn't need to be clear.


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> OK, here's my idea. The hell with the fancy smancy stickers, keep it simple. You can get these nice and cheap at Staples, you stick it on your forehead and your identifiable!



thanks for the great idea. :uzi:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

hardline said:


> o every thing outside the black circle out line is trimed so it doesn't need to be clear.


perfect!


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> OK, here's my idea. The hell with the fancy smancy stickers, keep it simple. You can get these nice and cheap at Staples, you stick it on your forehead and your identifiable!



And we can take a sharpie and write "AZ" on it, which we all know stands for "AndyZee". :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> And we can take a sharpie and write "AZ" on it, which we all know stands for "AndyZee". :lol:



Now you gotta go and get tacky,


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 3, 2008)

hardline said:


> i could do it the way with a white outline and put it on the clear stock so we would be the best of both worlds. the black being clear



I say the clear with the white outline.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I like it and I will write OSME on it ... I think we got some of those stickers kicking around at work too...




Great idea, red dot with your screen name on it. Not only will it be known you're from AZ, but it'll have your name as well!


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

hardline said:


> i could do it the way with a white outline and put it on the clear stock so we would be the best of both worlds. the black being clear



Perfect. This one is the best design:






You could even cut out the logo with this approach, right?


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't wear a lid...would this stick to my hat? :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I don't wear a lid...would this stick to my hat? :lol:


You could always stick it to your forehead like a bindi.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I don't wear a lid...would this stick to my hat? :lol:



Skis perhaps?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

Yet another good reason to wear a helmet...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2008)

severine said:


> You could always stick it to your forehead like a bindi.



I could always put one on my googles.....:lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I could always put one on my googles.....:lol:



Make it interesting and just go for two.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Make it interesting and just go for two.



I like that logic! I'd be going for the" :-o  " look.


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Perfect. This one is the best design:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so do like it if it where on the black stock or if the black is clear. and for the purpose of these discussion black is clear unless noted.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 3, 2008)

I like it either way... but my helmet is black, so I'm kind of biased.

-w


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

hardline said:


> so do like it if it where on the black stock or if the black is clear. and for the purpose of these discussion black is clear unless noted.



Clear stock. That works on any helmet color, or a vehicle window if you want.


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I like it either way... but my helmet is black, so I'm kind of biased.
> 
> -w



thats why i want to do it on the clear stock so it will only be the logo you see on the helmet.


later tonight i will set up a poll with all the options and we will put it to a vote. but it anybody has any other ideas let me know and i can bang it out.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

hardline said:


> later tonight i will set up a poll with all the options and we will put it to a vote. but it anybody has any other ideas let me know and i can bang it out.



Sounds good, but since this is representing AZ, I reserve the right to veto any vote...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sounds good, but since this is representing AZ, I reserve the right to veto any vote...




That's why I say we just make it a red dot, you don't look as dorky (sorry Dork) and it's out of Greg's hands  A smilie face ain't bad either.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> That's why I say we just make it a red dot, you don't look as dorky (sorry Dork) and it's out of Greg's hands  A smilie face ain't bad either.



That might work for some site without much of an identity (cough cough), but AZ deserves a bit more.  :razz:


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sounds good, but since this is representing AZ, I reserve the right to veto any vote...



of course but this way its a community decision. but i think the clear stock with a white outline around the logo will go the best but we can see what the masses want.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> That might work for some site without much of an identity (cough cough), but AZ deserves a bit more.  :razz:



Who said anything about identifying the site, we want to identify each other. (cough Self-promotion cough)


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Who said anything about identifying the site, we want to identify each other. (cough Self-promotion cough)



Dude - you're hard to miss... :roll:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Dude - you're hard to miss... :roll:



True...if you see 6' of ugly and 5' of pretty coming at you, it's most likely Andy and Violetta respectively.


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> True...if you see 6' of ugly and 5' of pretty coming at you, it's most likely Andy and Violetta respectively.



:lol:


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 10, 2008)

bump?


----------



## hardline (Dec 10, 2008)

there where a bunch of evelopes droped in the mail yesterday. so everyone should be getting them soon if you have not sent me an pm to get my addy do so. root and steeze got some at blue


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks, hardline!


----------



## hardline (Dec 10, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks, hardline!



no problems. the bigest problem i have had was finding a friggin mail box to put the stuf in they took them all out around my house. i have to do it when i am in the city.


----------

